# Football - 7-a-side - Goalkeeper needed



## crossy1982 (May 1, 2009)

Hi.

We are looking for a goalkeeper to play for our team on a Tuesday night. We play in a 7-a-side league outdoors on astroturf, great facilities just off the emirates road near dubai silicon oasis.

If you're interested please let me know.

Thanks,
Steve.


----------



## HAMZAX5 (Mar 9, 2010)

*keeper*

ste

i can play in goal

i prefer to play in defence

let me know if u still need a player

just came over from the UK and want to play 5/7 a side football

thanks
khalid


----------



## patrick23 (May 5, 2010)

where exactly do u guys play??


----------



## HAMZAX5 (Mar 9, 2010)

i am trying to find out too!!

i want to play 5 -a-side footy

just moved from the UK

please let me know

thanks
khal


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

I hear Wayne Rooney may be available for a cameo... no wait, not a goalie...


----------



## Layth1982 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi guys...
I know this is an old thread...but thought I'll ask.
I've just moved to Dubai (Discovery Gardens) and was wondering if there is a 5-7 a side footy going on at the moment?

Cheers,
Layth


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

Layth1982 said:


> Hi guys...
> I know this is an old thread...but thought I'll ask.
> I've just moved to Dubai (Discovery Gardens) and was wondering if there is a 5-7 a side footy going on at the moment?
> 
> ...


why dont you guys get together and form a team i know my hubby would be keen to play, let me know if anyone is keen??


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

I can play goalie ...... got the gloves and everything


----------



## Hmorrar (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm in too, can play defence or attack, lets make a team


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

Hmorrar said:


> I'm in too, can play defence or attack, lets make a team


well thats 3 already there must be a few other keen players out there??


----------



## Hmorrar (Oct 31, 2010)

so we got stuck at 3 players?  we got a goalkeeper which is the hardest to find  anyone else out there?


----------



## ramiloutfi (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey guys, I just moved to Dubai. I live in JLT. I used to regularly play football when I was in Doha and now I would like to get back in action.

Can someone tell me where i can play?


----------



## Frimps (Dec 7, 2010)

wonderwoman said:


> well thats 3 already there must be a few other keen players out there??


Will love to play but don't arrive till mid January so will reconnect when I arrive!


----------

